# 3rd IVF Failure - What Next?



## Nik-nik (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

As the title says, we just got our 3rd BFN yesterday. This cycle was the best one yet in that I managed to get to blast stage and had one perfect expanded blast transferred, so I was hopeful, but have now lost all faith in the IVF process and myself. 

I am wondering whether there is more going on with me than just unexplained (eg. Immunes?). We have been with the same clinic for all 3 cycles, and whilst they are lovely, I don't feel they are particularly cutting-edge and can deal with more complex cases. I was wondering what your thoughts are on changing clinics? We are fortunate enough to be able to self-fund and I have heard good things about ARGC? Is it worth a shot? Will they do some different tests?

Your opinions are much appreciated - many thanks.

Nik-Nik


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Firstly I just wanted to send big  

I have just had my second failed attempt & although my clinic was lovely the suggestion of Donor Eggs was a big shock at 35 yrs. They couldn't categorically say it was 100% my eggs. So we have decided to make an appt with ARGC. 
Ive decided that if the best clinic in the UK can't help then I will consider DE. And one consultation can't harm.
Hope that helps?
M
Xxx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi nik nik, 

Sorry to hear about your negative cycle, 

I went through my 2nd failed ivf earlier this year, when I went to see the consultant for a review she just said to try again and that they didn't believe in immune testing. They would put me on the same drugs, protocol etc etc. 

To me this just seemed like madness so I am now in the early stages of starting tx at the Argc. They will do full immune testing, they do a monitoring cycle before you start and then you are in the clinic daily for bloods and scans throughout stimming. So essentially they don't leave things to chance like my other clinic.

Whilst its great that your clinic are lovely if they aren't getting you pregnant I would say its time for a change and for me the Argc seems to get the best results in the country so it was an easy decision. 


Good luck xxxx


----------



## Nik-nik (Jun 23, 2012)

Dear Lexi and Michimoo,

Thank you both so much for your replies. Although its horrible we're in this situation, it is supporting to know there are other ladies out there going through the same thing. I will definitely give things a shot with ARGC. You're right, if things don't work out with the best clinic in the country, at least I will know that I tried my best.

Very best of luck to you,
Nik-Nik


----------



## Hope71 (May 18, 2010)

Hi,
So sorry that you are going through all if this, it is so cruel.

Felt compelled to comment on ARGC, we had 3 attempts on the NHS & decided to give it one last go at ARGC, their results speak for themselves but was also convinced the one size fits all
Approach that the NHS take was not going to get me pregnant. My immunes were tested & I was given Humira & IVIG to treat them, along with their tailored approach I felt so much more positive going through this cycle. If anyone can get eggs from you, it's Mr Taranissi & I'm sure treating my immunes made a big difference, as never had any probs getting to blasts so am sure now it was implantation issues.
Yes the treatment is intense & it does cost a lot but you will be doing everything you can to give yourself the best shot. I am now 32 weeks pregnant with twins & have spent @ £19,000 in total which includes all tests, treatment & monitoring through pregnancy & is worth every penny.

It sounds like you have made your decision but if you have any questions at all please do pm me.

Good luckxxx


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I'm really so sorry to hear about all the failed cycles but am loving positive attitude on here as well. I completely agree that giving it a shot at a top-rate clinic really makes sense - that way, if nothing else, we'll know we did everything we could. Thanks for hte positive story, Hope - I hope you're having a brilliant pregnancy. 

Have you all been in touch with AGRC already? How long does it take to get treatment?

AFM, after two failed cycles, I'm not sure what to do, and would love to hear any views. Don't know whether to give it one more nhs shot, or just go straight to AGRC or similar London clinic, and if I do one more nhs I could either stay at the nearest clinic or go somewhere further away to do blasts. It's a bit complicated for me, as I live in the north-east, so cycling in London would be a bit stressful and lonely, although I'm lucky in that I can work from home so could do that in London for a month I guess. My current clinic are lovely and have 40% success rate but they don't do blastocysts, and I was told that for sperm morphol issues you need blastocysts to 'pick a winner', as the sperm don't do their thing until after the first few days. So I either need to do blasts on nhs, which will mean travelling a little bit, or travel a lot to London clinic. So many decisions - it's so hard isn't it? Cos not only do you have to go through the whole ivf thing but you also feel really responsible because making the right decisions might make all the difference. Also perhaps you use up your eggs and respond less well to drugs as time goes on, so it would be better just to go to the best clinic as soon as we can? So many things to think about. I also don't know if ARGC is the best one for male factor or not ...

Michimoo, sorry for my silence on the thread you set up. I ended up having time away, from home and ff, while I got my head together a bit. I saw your DE/OE post as well, and I def think you're right to try AGRC first. We have a similar thing, for dh sperm rather than eggs though, where we think that before going donor we should know we have tried everything. Having said that, a lovely friend of mine has DE baby, and she says she can't possibly regret it, because if she hadn't got pregnant the time she did, and not got pregnant the previous times, then her baby would not be the same baby he is. I can see what she means. But I'm not at all trying to suggest you should do it - we're not going donor yet either - only that i know someone who felt like we do and now has done DE and is happy with it, so perhaps that can make us feel a bit more positive. But with amh 10.5 it seems odd to me that they've suggested it. Anyway, I don't know if that helps, but I am def thinking of you.  

Lexi and Niknik, best of luck to you both.  

P x


----------



## Robinson84 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey ladies

Michimoo- big  . We've met several times on other threads. Im very sorry to hear of your bfn

Nik Nik- im so very sorry to hear about your bfn  I have just had my second one last week and am already looking at changing clinics to one that does immunes and is interested in more than just oh its bad luck try again . Its so frustrating. 

Hope- what an amazing story . Good luck for the arrival of your twins

Lexi- im with you if there not getting you pregnant its time to try something new. 

Purplepeak- sorry for your bfn  Im in the same situation London would be too far but the Care Fertility clinics have good reviews and do immunes and sound like the taylor treatment so we will be trying there next. Well will go for consultation and see what they say. 

I would love to try agrc but its just not possible as its 5hrs from us and would be unable to get time off to do this. However there is a clinic near us that does all the immunes etc and is an hour away which is further than my clinic im at now which is 5mins but I feel its worth the travel. Ive already registered with the new clinic

This thread has been very reassuring. Thankyou ladies

xxx


----------

